# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Batuta-HUMOR PER TE QESHUR

## dibrani2006

_Pederasti
::::::::::::::::
Ne koridoret e bashkise Tirane dy femra po pinin duhan

i shikon Edi Rama dhe ju thoteoj kurva pse pini duhan,

demtoni shendetin dhe ndotni Bashkine.-Uah kryetar po kurva pse na thua,

Hajde se su be qameti-tha Edi,mua ka dy vjet qe te tera gazetat me thone Pederast e se çaj koken ju vetem nje here ju thashe kurva
dhe u merzitet._

----------


## brandon

Ishin 3 shoke qe po prisnin para portes se parajses per te marre gjykimin e perjetshem.
Shkon i pari dhe zoti e pyet se cfare kish bere ne jeten tokesore .
-Kam qene i ndershem, i varfer, nuk kam vjedhur, nuk kam vrare, nuk e kam tradhetuar gruan...........
- Mire , pra , i thote zoti- po te jap nje Ferrari si shperblim- qe te jetosh i lumtur neper labirintet e parajses.
-Shkon i dyti, dhe ky u rrefye se kish tradhetuar vetem nje here gruan--, dhe zoti i jep nje skuter.
-Shkon i treti dhe ky i thote qe kish mekatuar pak nga te gjitha,-- dhe zoti i jep nje motociklete disi te rende, por ne vend ta niste nepermjet benzines do ta pedalonte me kembe.

Duke udhetuar ne parajse, ne nje semafor, shikon shoket e tij te ndaluar para nje semafori ku kishin bllokuar trafikun.
Shoku me Ferrari ishte mbyllur ne makine , qante , dhe s donte te ikte qe andej.
Nga qe nuk e kuptonte arsyen e loteve te tij pyet shokun tjeter.
Shoku i dyte i tha se ai kish pare gruan e vet qe pedalonte, para semaforit, nje motociklete te rende , si ajo qe niste ai.

----------


## xani1

I sëmuri mental shkon te psikiatri.
Doktori për t`u bindur se sa ëshë i sëmurë, i thotë:
-A mund ta mbushësh me ujë një kazan që nuk ka fund?
-Po doktor, por të shoh si e mbush ti gjysmën, 
pastaj unë e mbushi gjysmën tjetër.

----------


## xani1

-Doktor- i drejtohet tetëdhjetëvjeqari mjekut- 
gruaja ime që është 60 vjet më e re po lind, po bëhem baba.
Doktori duke ia rrahur krahët i thotë:
-Kishte dalë gjuetari për gjah. Kur i del përpara arusha, gjuetari 
ia drejton çadrën që e kishte marrë gabimisht në vend të pushkës 
dhe e vret arushën në vend.
-Nuk bëhet tha plaku, aty me siguri ka qenë ndonjë gjuetar tjetër 
të cilin ky nuk e ka pa.
-Ashtu është mixhok, ashtu është, të lumtë, e gjete.

----------


## xani1

Dy shokë  ngjiten shkallëve të pafund të një rrokaqielli. 
Diku, takojnë një grua shtatzënë duke zbritur. E pyesin:
Edhe sa ka?
-Edhe tre muaj, po, -u përgjigj ajo.

----------


## xani1

Tregtari, një çuni që po rrinte në shkallë të hyrjes:
-Çuni a e ke mamin në shtëpi?
-Po.Në shtëpi është.
Ai i bie e i bie ziles së një banese aty afër, por nuk lajmërohet askush.
-Pse më rren çun?
-Jo, unë nuk po të rrej, po kjo nuk është banesa ime

----------


## xani1

Policët e pyesin gjuetarin pse e gjuajti kolegun polic.
-Mendova se është kaproll.
-Po kur e kuptove që nuk është kaproll?
-Kur ma kthei me rafal.

----------


## xani1

Lavdërohen gjermani e boshnjaku për teknikën.
Gjermani: Ma jepni pak llamarinë, ua bëj anijen.
Boshnjaku: Ma jepni pak gruan, ua bëj ekuipazhin anijes.

----------


## dibrani2006

*Shqiptari dhe Greku
::::::::::::::::::::::

Nje Shqiptar dhe nje grek po udhetonin bashk me nje

avion po pa e njohur njeri tjetrin.avioni prishet dhe

bjen ne ulje emergjence ne nje ishull te panjohur.

Shqiptari gjen nje lum dhe vete te pij uje,po sa afrohet

shikon  shum kafsh te ngordhura aty afer,ngaqe kishin pir uj te lumi,

sepse lumi ishte i helmuar.

grekun e kishte mar nje etje e madhe dhe sa gjen lumin ulet

te pij,por e shikon shqiptari dhe i thot mos pij uj aty se eshte i helmuar.

greku kthen koken i trembur dhe thot:i am greek dont understan you-

(ja grek s'te kuptoj)i thot Shqiptari: drink it slowly, its cold

(pije avash se osht i ftoht).*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Djali dhe Vajza
:::::::::::::::::::

Djali:- o goce a ka vend bosh aty te zemra

jote qe te ulem un i'çik???

Vajza:- jo ore idjot nuk ka!!!

Djali:- mir ska gjo se rri n'kom!!!*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Hashimi dhe Kinezet
::::::::::::::::::::::
Nje dite kryministri i KS-Hashim Thaqi po priste nje delegacion nga Kina,

dhe me te zbritur ne airoport Kinezet ja priten.

- Mister Taqi,Mister Taqi.....

-Ta qi e ta ********* une ty............"ja pret Taqi"*

----------


## dibrani2006

*Hera e pare
::::::::::::::
Ishte nate
syte e saj shkelqenin
iu afrova
i hapa kembet,ajo u drodh
i kapa gjoksin.ndjehesha mrekullueshem
ishte hera e pare qe milja nje lope!!!*

----------


## dibrani2006

_I dehuri
:::::::::::::
Ishte nje here nje idehur edhe ishte duke pare
nje ndeshje ne nje bar.Po ishte ber tull fare.
Deri aty ku nuk mban me.
Ishte ndeshje e kampionatit italian.Edhe komentatori 1 e 2:
-Fuori xhoko-thoshte.
Edhe para se te ikte ky tapa thote:
-Bobo sa lojtar i mire qe qenka ky fuori
xhoko mer..._

----------


## dibrani2006

_My name is TAQI
:::::::::::::::::::
Nje djale me emrin Taqke,pelqente nje vajze,dhe vendos tapropozoje.

I del para dhe fillon ti flase por pa u prezantuar.Vajza

e degjon dhe pas ca minutash i thote:

-Po mire ti po flet kaq bukur,po emrin nuk me the.

Dhe ky tani qe hiqet si i zgjuar i thote:

-MY NAME IS TAQI._

----------


## dibrani2006

_SHQIPTARI NE ITALI
::::::::::::::::::::::
ishte nje shqiptar qe jetonte ne itali dhe donte te 

tallej me italianet.çdo italian qe kalonte e pyeste:

-scusa sai dirmi dove la via "vari k....?te gjithe

ngrinin supet.nje dite takon nje shqiptar dhe e pyet:scusa sai dirmi dove la 

via"vari k...."

Dhe Shqiptari i pergjigjet:si lo so vai drito,torna sinistro.e poi a destra

-vai ne p... te sateme-pergjigjet shqiptari._

----------


## dibrani2006

_2-POLICE
:::::::::::::

2 POLICE TE DEHUR PO ECNIN NEPER SHINAT E TRENIT

NE MES TE NATES.

NJERI E PYETI TJETRIN:

-PO KUR DO MBAROJNE KETO SHKALLET?

-MOS U MERZIT,-i tha ai,- se

PO VJEN ASHENSORI!_

----------


## xani1

Në orën e matematikës troket një fëmijë.
Zotri arsimtar, ka ardhë një lypës, është në korridor.
-Mirë, mos e lësho duarthatë jepja nja dy detyra të gjeometrisë.

----------


## xani1

Babi, mësuesja sot më ka lavdëruar në klasë.
Na tha ju të gjithë jeni gomarë, kurse ti Beni je më i madhi.
...
Përse Gimi në mbledhjen e prindërve e solle gjyshin?
Paj zotri mësues në shtëpinë tonë gjyshi është më së keqi me veshët.
...
Mësuesja:
Ata që i kam pyetur, mund të flejnë tash.
A bën ta fikim dritën, mësuese?

----------


## xani1

Mësuesja:
Në Kroaci harxhohet një tonelatë letër toaleti për kokë banori.
Një çun ngriti dorë:
Urdhëro, çuni, çka nuk e ke të qartë?
Mësuese, përse për kokë, kur dihet pse përdoret letra e toaletit?
...
Shoku –shokut:
Hë çka shkrove në hartim?
Asgjë, e dorëzova letrën e zbrazët.
Aiii, sa keq-iu përgjigj i dyti.
Edhe unë e dorëzova të zbrazët, mësuesja 
mendon se kam kopjuar prej teje.

----------


## irexha

Nje çift te pasur dhe te sapomartuar vendosen te iknin me pushime per nje muaj ne nje  ishull te larget.  Ata lane ne shtepi papagallin e tyre deri ne kthim.

Me tu larguar çifti, papagalli mer telefonin e shtepise dhe ja kercet telefonata te pafundme.
Vjen koha kur çifti kthehet dhe te nesermen vjen dhe fatura e telefonit qe ishte nej shifer shume  e larte, ata u acaruan me papagallin aq fort sa vendosen qe ta gozhdonin ne mur me krahe e kembe te hapura per 30 dite.
Kur cifti largohet nga shtepia ky papagalli i varur ne mur, ne faqen tjeter te murut shef Jezu Krishin te varur ne kryq, dhe e pyet : Sa kohe ke qe jeni ashtu i varur?
          Ai i pergjigjet 2000 vjet. Apo po po  sa ja paske q... nanen tuj fole ne telefon ti.

   Persh. te gjitheve por e shkruar sikur e humb ate bukurine.

----------

